# NextCloud/OwnCloud integrity error

## NismoC32

Is there a way to get the integrity check in Owncloud/NextCloud to accept the Gentoo ebuild file

 *Quote:*   

> .webapp-????cloud-?.?.?

 

? = Own or Next and version number

----------

## timeraider

I would also like to know if there is anything that can be done.

I have seen that at https://github.com/nextcloud/server/blob/master/lib/private/IntegrityCheck/Iterator/ExcludeFileByNameFilterIterator.php#L44

there is already an entry for .webapp files.

Is there already a bug report for this issue?

----------

## NismoC32

The entry you mention only filters for one of the two .webapp files generated during webapp-config.

File number one is simply called '.webapp' but file number two also has the packagename and version

in it like: '.webapp-nextcloud-11.0.2' and this file makes the integrity error.

Anyone know how to report this to Next/OwnCloud people ?

----------

## timeraider

Okay, I have done some search for this at the Github project pages and found out the following:

For ownCloud it should already work, according to https://github.com/owncloud/core/issues/24218

For nextCloud there is an issue report at https://github.com/nextcloud/server/issues/3112 which is referenced 

by the still opened pull-request at https://github.com/nextcloud/server/pull/3113

(and, therefore, it is not yet available in any version).

----------

## NismoC32

Thanks for the info,

looks like it will be fixed in nexcloud 12   :Very Happy: 

----------

## timeraider

Are there already any news for a release date of nextcloud 12?

----------

## NismoC32

Just upgraded to nextCloud 12, but sadly this problem is not fixed   :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hi!

You can disable that integrity check in your configuration file:

```
  'integrity.check.disabled' => true,
```

----------

## NismoC32

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> You can disable that integrity check in your configuration file:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yea, I guess it will have to do for now.

Would have prefered not have to disable this security check warning.

----------

